# Really struggling!!!



## Ryanbig (Dec 29, 2013)

So this season has been very very very slow. Seems like all my spots from last year are way down in duck numbers. Then on top of that when there are birds working somebody shoots at them a mile in the air and they fly off never to be seen again. Last Saturday somebody came in right on top of us 50yards right past our decoy spread so if a bird flew into the dekes we couldn't shoot for fear of shooting them. Well a bird came flying into our decoys and he shot at it twice barely missing my brother in law and lightly peppering him. Very scary moment. Then when I yelled at him he said "sorry didn't know you were there." I was the guy shining the light at you all morning and yes I am still there. And those decoys you see are not just decorations sitting on the water put out by the dnr. He left right after this happened. "Thank God" it took all I had to not go over there and make it a ugly situation. Guys I am really struggling. I am bound and determined not to let it ruin my season but it's pretty depressing. I would really love to see a regulation of not entering before 4am and after 5:30am onto WMA during duck season. Would solve a whole lot of our problems I believe.


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 29, 2013)

New guys please take note!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 29, 2013)

I understand your frustration, but I can't say I agree with your opinion on the time limits.  There are some holes I hunt on WMAs I just flat out don't need to be there before 5:30.   If you wanted to prevent a situation such as yours I think a mandated 200 yard area between a hunters would solve more problems.  Up north they require a 500 yard any direction rule between hunters.  I think that's just to much but 200 yards should be plenty imo.


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 29, 2013)

I agree with the 200 yards rule. Either would be fine.


----------



## eman1885 (Dec 29, 2013)

if you are hunting the wma i  think you are, it can be a nightmare! we had a couple guys set up within 30 yards of us a couple weeks ago, the whole time i'm shining the light on him. funny thing was he told somebody else that walked in that they needed to find another spot cause he was hunting there. all i could do was shake my head.


----------



## triton196 (Dec 29, 2013)

I like the 200 yard rule or maybe a drawing like they do in missuri


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 29, 2013)

Point is DNR needs to do something soon because 1) somebody is going to get hurt or killed 2) better quality experience.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 29, 2013)

You are right.  Its sad that it has come to DNR  needing to step in to keep people from being ...... , but its the world we live in today.  I look at things like this I don't want someone doing me like that so I am not gonna do them like that.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 29, 2013)

Had the same problem this morning at a WMA. Me and 2 buddies are out there putting out decoys and here comes a 2 guys in a boat spotlighting an area about 50 yards across the river from us. and yep, they start putting out dekes. Anyways birds start flying and 2 fly behind us over the tree line and the birds move on the inner part of the treeline and what do you know they start shooting, at birds 80 yards away from them. Ive been hunting the same wma all week except yesterday (try to stay away from the wma on weekends) and this was the first time ive had any body set up on me. Some people just cant play nice.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 29, 2013)

I feel ya pain.  But the DNR is strapped bad enough as it is, how are they going to regulate it?  If they are out riding around on the lakes worrying about morons trying to kill ducks then whats gonna happen when they are needed elsewhere?


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 29, 2013)

If you make it an actual regulation then maybe it will deter it somewhat. Just like you can only have 25 shells in South Carolina on waterfowl management areas. Does the game warden check me everytime "no". But you better only have 25 shells when he shows up. Does it stop everyone from baiting "no" but do people think twice about doing it "I think yes" does it stop everyone "no" but it does deter I think somewhat. I have always said "something is better than nothing"


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 29, 2013)

I say just load a light load and shoot a low bird.  Nothing backs me up from you better than you shooting me.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 29, 2013)

And no, I dont believe that is the right option.  But public land is public.  And the public is ignorant on a whole.


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 29, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> And no, I dont believe that is the right option.  But public land is public.  And the public is ignorant on a whole.





That is the truth.  Can't fix stupid.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 29, 2013)

True it may deter some of it but like I said,  the DNR is already strapped.  Those that do the stupid stuff ain't gonna worry bout the regulations.  Then you have the argument of the government restricting your rights on public land.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Dec 29, 2013)

If people would have some consideration and act like they have some respect for others these kind of things wouldn't happen. I always think if I go in a area and someone is set up there would I want someone to come in on me and set up. Would it make me mad and possibly ruin my hunt? The answer is yes generally it does screw the hunt up for both parties. So if you are reading this please think about the other guy next time you come up on someone set up.


----------



## copperheadmike (Dec 30, 2013)

SteadyHoyt12's said:


> If people would have some consideration and act like they have some respect for others these kind of things wouldn't happen.



^^This is the truth!

We should not need another regulation put in place for waterfowlers to be considerate of one another. I know it happens all the time and have had it happen to me plenty but there is no reason for hunters to set up that close to one another.  Always need to have a backup plan and be willing to use it. Saturday, we hunted a spot with very little action. After a while we decided to make a move to the main lake and setup a diver spread and see if we had better luck there. Well, as we were getting close to the place I wanted to setup, I could see there was someone hunting down the bank 100 yards or so. I flipped the boat around and went to my backup spot. We set up across the lake and never saw a bird but hearing those other boys fire several times, I knew I made the right decision and allowed them to have a pleasant hunt rather than risk flaring their birds or otherwise messing them up. If I see a light or a spread, I keep moving. If I ever dont see you and setup too close, just let me know politely and I will pack up and move.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2013)

It is the same every where you go. Folks come in the area to hunt at 6 am and think they are early. People skybust, people show no respect and guess what all the DNR in the world is not going to change the problem. 200 yard rule. They will just break it. Nothing has changed and I got news for you it aint gona get better. You can complain it aint gona help. It is what it is duck hunting. An old man told me years ago that anything that highlights our sport hurts it. Well guess what all you gota to do is turn on the tv and there are 20 shows on about duck hunting.  I do not know what to do other than try to teach some of the young guys and yes if you are 25 you are a young guy the right way to hunt. You see it right here all the time. If all you got is a bunch of dead birds to show about duck hunting that does not make you the big hunter. The reason I duck hunt is that its not just what you see on tv. It is about he history of the sport and our link to the past. If you do not know where you came from you sure don't know where you are going.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2013)

One last word it aint about killin. We see the killers all the time. Its about huntin. I can go and not kill a bird and have a great time others have got to put the notch in that gun stock.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Dec 30, 2013)

i know if i went for the killing i would have given up by now......


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 30, 2013)

killer elite said:


> *One last word it aint about killin. We see the killers all the time. Its about huntin. *I can go and not kill a bird and have a great time others have got to put the notch in that gun stock.



 Hear Hear X2 on this.


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 30, 2013)

killer elite said:


> One last word it aint about killin. We see the killers all the time. Its about huntin. I can go and not kill a bird and have a great time others have got to put the notch in that gun stock.



x1000 to this. 

Example - myself and a couple buddy's hunted a soybean field a couple weeks ago after a heavy rain. We probably saw in the upwards of 2,000 geese and 500 ducks. Most of the geese were snows/specs, and probably 100 or so of the ducks were Pintails. We never fired a shot, and not a single bird wanted to work, but I had a great time nonetheless. Didn't even pick up a decoy until 10:45am.


----------



## warmouth (Dec 30, 2013)

killer elite said:


> It is the same every where you go. Folks come in the area to hunt at 6 am and think they are early. People skybust, people show no respect and guess what all the DNR in the world is not going to change the problem. 200 yard rule. They will just break it. Nothing has changed and I got news for you it aint gona get better. You can complain it aint gona help. It is what it is duck hunting. An old man told me years ago that anything that highlights our sport hurts it. Well guess what all you gota to do is turn on the tv and there are 20 shows on about duck hunting.  I do not know what to do other than try to teach some of the young guys and yes if you are 25 you are a young guy the right way to hunt. You see it right here all the time. If all you got is a bunch of dead birds to show about duck hunting that does not make you the big hunter. The reason I duck hunt is that its not just what you see on tv. It is about he history of the sport and our link to the past. If you do not know where you came from you sure don't know where you are going.


Being a "newbie" as you guys like to call us, I appreciate this attitude. I've been hesitant about joining this forum due to the attitudes I've seen here just by lurking for a few months. How are you guys going to complain about how dumb we are when we are just learning? I've been an avid fly fisherman for many many years, and I do understand etiquette,  but so many of you guys act as if though you were born with a lanyard around your neck and keys to a boat. We all start somewhere. I deal with new guys flyfishing all the time. I dont let it frustrate me any more, I will just go up to them and explain and encourage them, heck, even give them a few flies I know will work for them. There is no need to run people away from this sport. The more people spending money fir conservation and habitat can only make hunting better for us all. We will deal with boneheads for the rest of our lives, but if we can teach them, they will get better and be able to teach others. Traditions shouldnt be allowed to die just because we get selfish and POd at people trying to learn. Duck hunting, like flyfishing, is a timeless tradition that needs more people to keep it going. Dealing with these kinds of people will make us better in the long run. Thank you KillerElite for your comment. It was refreshing, and it is about the history of the sport more than anything else.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 30, 2013)

warmouth said:


> Being a "newbie" as you guys like to call us, I appreciate this attitude. I've been hesitant about joining this forum due to the attitudes I've seen here just by lurking for a few months. How are you guys going to complain about how dumb we are when we are just learning? I've been an avid fly fisherman for many many years, and I do understand etiquette,  but so many of you guys act as if though you were born with a lanyard around your neck and keys to a boat. We all start somewhere. I deal with new guys flyfishing all the time. I dont let it frustrate me any more, I will just go up to them and explain and encourage them, heck, even give them a few flies I know will work for them. There is no need to run people away from this sport. The more people spending money fir conservation and habitat can only make hunting better for us all. We will deal with boneheads for the rest of our lives, but if we can teach them, they will get better and be able to teach others. Traditions shouldnt be allowed to die just because we get selfish and POd at people trying to learn. Duck hunting, like flyfishing, is a timeless tradition that needs more people to keep it going. Dealing with these kinds of people will make us better in the long run. Thank you KillerElite for your comment. It was refreshing, and it is about the history of the sport more than anything else.


The only thing that make me mad is the folks not doing the right thing... I posted a rant on here explaining it all... Setting up on top of someone, shooting birds over my decoys that they have no prayer of killing, having cans and reds working but shooting coots the entire time.... Then leaving them there..... This is what I don't care for... If your new and having problems, ask for help! I'll be glad to help out a little bit!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2013)

I think i said we have to teach. Now I take more new guys hunting than most. I was making an observation of what i see going on with the sport. Now as far as being new every body has to start somewhere. But respect and asking for help will get you along ways.As far as the forum goes the admins and the mods have done a great job as far as cleaning it up so folks like your self can come on
and learn the right way to hunt. You do not need to be a newbie to do allot of this stuff that happens. In fact some of these bad guys have probably been around for a while. Like i said it aint about killing. Sorry you took my post the wrong way.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry about my post.  I am posting frm my phone. In a deer stand right now


----------



## warmouth (Dec 30, 2013)

killer elite said:


> SI think i said we have to teach. Now I take more new guys hunting than most. I was making an observation of what i see going on with the sport. Now as far as being new every body has to start somewhere. But respect and asking for help will get you along ways.As far as the forum goes the admins and the mods have done a great job as far as cleaning it up so folks like your self can come onand learn the right way to hunt. You do not need to be a newbie to do allot of this stuff that happens. In fact some of these bad guys have probably been around for a while. Like i said it aint about killing. Sorryyou took my post the wrong way.



No no. I'm glad you posted it! People like you make new guys like me not feel like a moron. And I'm with you on how people should be on the water. The mods have done great the past month or so, and thats why I went ahead and joined. It feels a bit safer, lol. It aint about killing, just like fishing aint about catching. I have a blast just being outside, catching or killing or getting skunked. People should use common sense, but for many, they just want to be able to say they killed or caught something. I was never taught to hunt because I came from a long line of fishermen. But when I was introduced to these ducks, things changed. I changed. Id ratherbe out scouting ducks than anything else. I live right beside a duck pond in city limits that has hundreds of ducks and hundreds of geese. I stop by every day and watch, listen, take pictures. I love it all! And this pond has any species of duck you can think of. Not seen an eider, but everything else. I do appreciate what you said, and I didnt take it the wrong way buddy. It was refreshing.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 30, 2013)

Killer quit chasin them pine goats


----------



## warmouth (Dec 30, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> The only thing that make me mad is the folks not doing the right thing... I posted a rant on here explaining it all... Setting up on top of someone, shooting birds over my decoys that they have no prayer of killing, having cans and reds working but shooting coots the entire time.... Then leaving them there..... This is what I don't care for... If your new and having problems, ask for help! I'll be glad to help out a little bit!



Lol. No, I agree with that. I was referring to alot of the guys (most who arent here anymore) would ridicule new guys for asking questions. I understand that if someone asks where to go, then they dont need an answer. But you and killer have the right attitudes. You guys actually help when someone needs legitimate help. And the skybusting, shooting just to shoot, etc, all of that is just impatience that will eventually be learned, or these guys will just fall off the map. I'd say that once DD goes off the air, many of these guys will stop trying to be the areas Jason Robertson to get women and go back to playing videogames. Lol.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2013)

*I had a line on some birds*



thompsonsz71 said:


> Killer quit chasin them pine goats



But some body forgot to reset the alarm and got up to late. Boats gased up. all three batterys are charged. Go light is mounted and was hooked to the truck until I got the call. That's alright I will be after them 2 moro.Ducks


----------



## FISHANDHUNT81 (Dec 30, 2013)

It's not just during duck season that this happens. Unfortunately it is what it is on public land and all we can do is hope that if someone does walk in on us that they are respectful and back out(8/10 times they wont though). People have the mentality that it is public land and they are going to hunt/set up  where ever they want. I have had this happen many times and stopped hunting certain WMA's during certain seasons because of this. they will set up 50 yards from you while deer hunting or just walk to your tree and start talking like they were at a diner.


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 30, 2013)

what are the chances it's not only new guys that do this type of stuff?


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 30, 2013)

I believe it is not just the new guys.


----------



## BowhuntingFanatic35 (Dec 30, 2013)

Im new to duck hunting, 3 seasons under my belt, and never have i set up on top of anyone even though ive had plenty of opportunities. I learned my lesson about skybusting after the first time i hunted. I dont leave dead ducks on the water when im leaving my spot either. these people yall are referring to arent "newbies" theyre idiots who dont have any respect, new or not


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 30, 2013)

oh right on. I don't know a whole bunch of new guys that make alot of the where to set up,what time to meet at the boat ramp, and other     decisions. mentioned above. they still tell me what to shoot at and i've had a stamp 3 yrs now. js maybe some of these unethical hunters have been around awhile like deer and turkey season too.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2013)

All the new guys that have just started duck hunting are not the problem. If you act like a bum and do the wrong stuff it does not matter if you are new are old. I would bet that some of the bad acts are being done by folks that have duck hunted for a long time. Lets face it . Does not matter how long you have hunted I know that we have folks that have hunted for a long time in the deer , turkey or small game woods that know the right way to hunt and we have new guys that are smart folks that may be new but they learn quick. So it aint all the new guys.


----------



## ugaringneck (Dec 30, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Then you have the argument of the government restricting your rights on public land.



the government already has sweeping restrictions of our rights on public land... bag limits are an easy example.  so it's not like a few other well placed and logically crafted regulations are going to cross the line of "government restricting our rights"


----------



## WillF (Dec 30, 2013)

The Mallard Mafia kills ducks Mr Killer Elite. We don't like to just  watch the sunrise. Killing is the game.


----------



## Duckbob (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in So Fl and this happens all the time. On lakes, at the STA's wherever. People either scout the same area as you do or don't scout and set up next to someone else hoping they scouted. It makes no sense regardless. We don't stand a chance at shooting the same birds. If I shoot they're gone, either dead or flying away unscathed (barely ever happens but), they're not gonna try to land in your spread and vice versa. If you don't know, ask. What's the worst that could happen? No one is gonna come through your computer screen or mobile and smack you for asking something silly. You'll either get a solid answer or you won't. Don't ask about spots cause you gotta do your homework like everybody else. It's that simple.

DB


----------



## WhackemWilly (Dec 30, 2013)

WillF said:


> The Mallard Mafia kills ducks Mr Killer Elite. We don't like to just  watch the sunrise. Killing is the game.


The ignorance is bliss.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 31, 2013)

WillF said:


> The Mallard Mafia kills ducks Mr Killer Elite. We don't like to just  watch the sunrise. Killing is the game.



with comments like this......you clearly have no respect for Gods creations and nature as a hold.....

in time you will understand its got to be more than just killing.


----------



## Duckbob (Dec 31, 2013)

I think he just wrote that to play devils advocate and see the replies. There's no way people are that dumb and shallow. If you think that being a good shot and downing some birds makes you a duck hunter you're seriously mistaken. It's an entire experience and state of mind. I took a friend of mine who has been a lifelong deer and dove hunter on one duck hunt 3 years ago. He just turned 71 last week. He said to me yesterday morning, "I can't believe in all my years of hunting and hearing people say they were going duck hunting, I never decided to go." That's how bad he's got the fever. We spend all year prepping and learning. Cause no matter how long or how well you do it, you learn something new everyday. The sunrise, the tranquility of the swamp, that first flock you get to commit landing gear down full flaps, heck even the buzz of the mosquitoes becomes nostalgic. We keep busy with plenty of offshore fishing in the offseason but we just can't stop thinking about the quackers.

DB


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 1, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> I think he just wrote that to play devils advocate and see the replies. There's no way people are that dumb and shallow. If you think that being a good shot and downing some birds makes you a duck hunter you're seriously mistaken. It's an entire experience and state of mind. I took a friend of mine who has been a lifelong deer and dove hunter on one duck hunt 3 years ago. He just turned 71 last week. He said to me yesterday morning, "I can't believe in all my years of hunting and hearing people say they were going duck hunting, I never decided to go." That's how bad he's got the fever. We spend all year prepping and learning. Cause no matter how long or how well you do it, you learn something new everyday. The sunrise, the tranquility of the swamp, that first flock you get to commit landing gear down full flaps, heck even the buzz of the mosquitoes becomes nostalgic. We keep busy with plenty of offshore fishing in the offseason but we just can't stop thinking about the quackers.
> 
> DB



Very good post.

killer, I'll have to disagree with you somewhat, Duck Dynasty didn't create skybusters, or setting up on top of others, or disrespect.  it rarely ever shows any hunting on there.  

There are hundreds of deer and turkey hunting shows on every outdoor channel, but it hasn't destroyed deer or turkey hunting.  

I just don't think that TV show can single handedly destroy duck hunting.  5 yrs ago before Duck Dynasty ever came out their were skybusters, and newbies being disrespectful.  I think the one thing that makes duck hunting so alluring, is hearing the stories of whistling wings and beautiful sunrises on the water.  That is what allured me many yrs ago.  I used to think that turkey hunting was the best hunting ever, but now it's second place to ducks.  It wasn't because of some show, or even videos.  It was because I heard cousins and older folks I k now talking about how awesome it was.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2014)

WillF said:


> The Mallard Mafia kills ducks Mr Killer Elite. We don't like to just  watch the sunrise. Killing is the game.



  Look at this??????


----------



## waistdeep (Jan 1, 2014)

I think some kind of duck hunting/boating course would be a good idea, it could teach safety, hunting skills,respect for other hunters/fishermen. Whoever did this could charge a fee for the cost/and to put back into the sport like the taxes the state and feds put on ammo/guns and all would benefit in the longrun and help the wildlife at the same time, and take care of OUR sport!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Look at this??????


  Another Killer gone!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2014)

waistdeep said:


> I think some kind of duck hunting/boating course would be a good idea, it could teach safety, hunting skills,respect for other hunters/fishermen. Whoever did this could charge a fee for the cost/and to put back into the sport like the taxes the state and feds put on ammo/guns and all would benefit in the longrun and help the wildlife at the same time, and take care of OUR sport!


Would not work we already have a hunter safety course that is suppose to do that very thing. I keep going back to the same thing. If the only thing you have to hang your hat on in life is killing a duck you are in a pitiful state.  Some folks use duck hunting to show how tuff they are. Look at me I am a big man I am a duck hunter. I am a duck hunter. As many of you know I have hunted for many years. I love the sport. I am like allot of you I go allot and kill a few. I don't let the sport define who I am. I do my best to help folks. I want our sport to have a future. But if all you have to define yourself in your life is duck hunting you are in trouble. We have duck hunters and we have duck killers. The killers are all about me. Most are game hogs. That guy that sets up on you has the idea that I am suppose  be here ,not you. It does not matter that you spent most of the night camping on your spot and he was in his warm bed. These are the same folks that if they are not killing on public land the next time you go to the spot you love to hunt you find 300 pounds of corn poured out. It aint about killing. It is about hunting.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2014)

I have been shooting pond ducks for 6 years now.  Im still a newbie for sure.  DD had NOTHING to do with me getting into ducks.  Moving to the country did.  The ability to hunt a new species.  Not just doves, but a whole different wing shooting experience.  I love nature, and "the hunt"
I am going to be in the market for a duck boat this year.  To go and get better opportunities than just a couple little ponds.  BUT all the negative talk on here about the rigors of public water duck hunting have me questioning that.  I have waited a few years to be able to comfortably afford a boat and ever rising gas prices.  But I have common sense and morals so I be I dont ever set on any of you guys.  
I have deer and turkey and bear hunted WMA's a few times.  Mostly for the fun of it.  A chance at a new place to hunt so to speak.  I have asked guys where they were going to be hunting as to not walk in on them.  Even saying, "Which way you going?  Ill go the other way...".  And people just look at you like you are cussing them.  They dont want to tell you even to help the situation.  Public land hunting sucks.  Not every one is out to mess up a hunt.  But lots dont even know they are messing up a hunt.  Uneducated ignorace mostly.
And as far as killing versus the hunt goes....  I have hunted many a morning to not kill a thing.  Deer Turkey and especially ducks.  I have seen close to 200 ducks fly by with out a concern for my pond.  I dont know why,  it has water, cover, vegetation and most importantly, a guy with a decoy and a gun...  But they just dont always work for you.  HOWEVER, the sun rise and the total enjoyment of the situation is where its at.  Not the killing.  Yes killing is name of the game.  But it is not THE game.  Killing is simply a means to an end.  A trigger pull is the most important half inch of an animals life.  The miles I put boot to ground in the woods is the most important distance in my life.  Not the half inch.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh yeah, any one know where I can go saturday morning and kill some ducks?  I just need a place that is within an hour of me.  (Alma GA)  and has plenty of ducks that easy to shoot at.  Even if they are just flying really high I think I can kill them.  (I have lots of shells)  Just post up what you have scouted and I will try it out.  
Thanks guys!  I just dont feel like scouting or anything..



Seriously though Im deer hunting with my Mama's husband all weekend.  So, Ill check back later for duck spots


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2014)

This is what I am talking about folks.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The Mallard Mafia kills ducks Mr Killer Elite. We don't like to just watch the sunrise. Killing is the game." 

This is what I am telling you folks. It aint the new guys its folks like this with this attitude towards our sport that are the problem. Not the new guys. You can read what he thinks right here. What more can I say.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Very good post.
> 
> killer, I'll have to disagree with you somewhat, Duck Dynasty didn't create skybusters, or setting up on top of others, or disrespect.  it rarely ever shows any hunting on there.
> 
> ...


I aint said nothing about DD. I am saying there are 20 waterfowl shows on tv on any given day. It aint about those folks.  But you know I am a skybuster anyway and I love merganser burgers to. I pullin your chain Eddy  Mergansers.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Oh yeah, any one know where I can go saturday morning and kill some ducks?  I just need a place that is within an hour of me.  (Alma GA)  and has plenty of ducks that easy to shoot at.  Even if they are just flying really high I think I can kill them.  (I have lots of shells)  Just post up what you have scouted and I will try it out.
> Thanks guys!  I just dont feel like scouting or anything..
> 
> 
> ...


You got ducks in Alma!! Be over Sat morning at 7 leave me the key.
I got my waders and my boat
 Killer Elite is


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2014)

killer elite said:


> You got ducks in Alma!! Be over Sat morning at 7 leave me the key.
> I got my waders and my boat
> Killer Elite is



If you bring a boat, itll hang on stumps.  Water is shallow...
I scouted a pond this morning.... about 12-15 passing woodies.  Then at 10 I spotted a hen hooded merganser.  Alone.  Deer woods for me this weekend anyhow.  Gotta try to get my doe tags filled.  doing my part to fill all 10.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 1, 2014)

killer elite said:


> This is what I am talking about folks.--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "The Mallard Mafia kills ducks Mr Killer Elite. We don't like to just watch the sunrise. Killing is the game."
> 
> This is what I am telling you folks. It aint the new guys its folks like this with this attitude towards our sport that are the problem. Not the new guys. You can read what he thinks right here. What more can I say.


Thank you killer for helping the mallard mafia "check out" permanently


----------

